# squatting with plates under heels



## mike456 (Jul 18, 2011)

How come I can only squat with my heels elevated?

Is it definitely ankle mobility meaning tight calves, or could it be do to the fact that i have very long femurs?

My knees come past my feet when I squat with the heels elevated.

Also should I continue squatting with my heels elevated? and how can I progress to normal squats?


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 18, 2011)

how tall are you?


----------



## mike456 (Jul 18, 2011)

6'3


----------



## irish_2003 (Jul 18, 2011)

height isn't the problem, it's most likely that your upper half is much longer than your legs and squatting flat causes the base of gravity shift to work against you....i'm only 5'5" and my squat form is much better with plates or a 2x4 under my heels too....i consider myself long waisted since without elevated heels my lower back takes much more work and shifts from my legs to low back much of the work


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 18, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> height isn't the problem, it's most likely that your upper half is much longer than your legs and squatting flat causes the base of gravity shift to work against you....i'm only 5'5" and my squat form is much better with plates or a 2x4 under my heels too....i consider myself long waisted since without elevated heels my lower back takes much more work and shifts from my legs to low back much of the work



most taller people have longer torso's which is why i asked. I have never heard of someone 5'5 having to use plates under your feet much less a 2x4. A 2 1/2 or a 5 is plenty to help take the stress off. But whatever works for you i'm not gonna bash it. 

There's nothing wrong with having a plate under there.


----------



## mike456 (Jul 18, 2011)

p-funk or cowpimp around?


----------



## ceazur (Jul 19, 2011)

Im 6'2'', I have also found that something under my heels works well. From the researchin i did, it does not take away from the squat or the results. What ever works, works..


----------



## fraseram (Jul 19, 2011)

could be a hip  flexibility issue as well...


----------



## Flathead (Jul 19, 2011)

mike456 said:


> My knees come past my feet when I squat with the heels elevated.


 

I'm now folloing this statement at all^^^??? PLers are a bit slow sometimes!!


Just stay light on normal traditional squats & progress from there. Maybe since your comfort zone is to have your heels elevated, you could target barbell hack squats (with plate under heels) @ which point you will get plenty of spill over into your traditional squats.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 19, 2011)

Weak hams maybe?

I always squat in shoes, but you'll be able to sit back into the squat more if your hamstrings are stronger.


----------



## lemon_ (Jul 19, 2011)

try using wider stance


----------



## SFW (Jul 19, 2011)

How about you use less weight until you master your form? How about that? Everyone wants to squat double what they can using a 3 inch ROM with clumsy form.


----------



## MDR (Jul 19, 2011)

mike456 said:


> How come I can only squat with my heels elevated?
> 
> Is it definitely ankle mobility meaning tight calves, or could it be do to the fact that i have very long femurs?
> 
> ...


 
I think you should dump the heel elevation.  Learning how to squat properly takes practice.  You can squat without elevation, it just takes practice.  It will get better with time.


----------



## mike456 (Jul 19, 2011)

SFW said:


> How about you use less weight until you master your form? How about that? Everyone wants to squat double what they can using a 3 inch ROM with clumsy form.



-_- I am talking about bodyweight sqauts lol


----------



## mike456 (Jul 19, 2011)

Flathead said:


> I'm now folloing this statement at all^^^??? PLers are a bit slow sometimes!!
> 
> 
> Just stay light on normal traditional squats & progress from there. Maybe since your comfort zone is to have your heels elevated, you could target barbell hack squats (with plate under heels) @ which point you will get plenty of spill over into your traditional squats.



Let me elaborate. I have heard that when you are squatting your knees should not pass your toes, ie there should be little to no movement in the ankles, movement should all be in the knee. But when I squat, I cannot do it without the knee coming past my toes. Kinda hard to explain


----------



## mike456 (Jul 19, 2011)

MDR said:


> I think you should dump the heel elevation.  Learning how to squat properly takes practice.  You can squat without elevation, it just takes practice.  It will get better with time.



I wont have any progression until I find out what the problem is, and how to fix it. I am guessing its poor ankle mobility, I have began foam rolling the calves, and stretching them. I might be wrong about the problem though.


----------



## mike456 (Jul 19, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Weak hams maybe?
> 
> I always squat in shoes, but you'll be able to sit back into the squat more if your hamstrings are stronger.



I heard it may be tight hams from an unofficial source.. I haven't been wearing shoes when I squat. I will try that.


----------



## Merkaba (Jul 20, 2011)

Don't worry about the knees past the toes thing.  I think people are trying to squat to straight up and down.  You may need to widen your stance a bit.  And yes it could be a flexibility issue.  But you need to know how to rotate and drive through your heels. Throw up a vid.  We had a while there last year or so when people would put up lots of vids for critique.


----------



## mryar (Jul 22, 2011)

Sounds like you need to increase flexability at the bottom of your squat. Try going down into the squat position without any weight, using a pole or beam to stabilize. When going down, maintain the natural arch to your back, and keep the arch at the bottom. You should feel your glutes stretching.


----------



## MDR (Jul 22, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> Don't worry about the knees past the toes thing. I think people are trying to squat to straight up and down. You may need to widen your stance a bit. And yes it could be a flexibility issue. But you need to know how to rotate and drive through your heels. Throw up a vid. We had a while there last year or so when people would put up lots of vids for critique.


 
^This.  Hard to help you with your problem without seeing the actual lift performed.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 23, 2011)

You're fine with your knees coming past your toes.  Remember that a full squat (meaning ass to heels) requires ankle, knee and hip flexion along with a certain amount of flexion in the spine as well.  You probably have a limiter somewhere along that chain where your muscles simply won't allow the range (right now) and you really don't want your tendons/ligaments taking the strain either.  

Focus on range first, then load but if you do it without the plates overall you will be better off in my opinion.


----------



## Built (Jul 23, 2011)

I have had this problem. For me, it was ankle flexibility that was the limiting factor. I had to get my ankles adjusted so I could stretch them properly, it was that bad!


----------

